
Relay system is helping the Indian truck-driving industry - xz0r
https://www.economist.com/news/business/21729811-its-pit-stops-and-relay-system-could-elevate-low-status-truck-drivers-rivigo-helping
======
saimiam
> _for a country where most people own guns and can legally shoot you to death
> and claim castle doctrine, the IPO of a kickass search engine like Google
> was but another feather in SV 's cap_

See how irrelevant the caste system reference was, The Economist?

------
thinkinmachine
Yup, the caste system was so relevant to the discussion and so beautifully
explained.

------
fellellor
Help with the paywall?

~~~
thisisit
[https://archive.fo/RuksZ](https://archive.fo/RuksZ)

